# wo/wie finde ich in der javadb den kram der per jpa angelegt wurde?



## dermoritz (10. Feb 2010)

zunächst: ich bin ein java ee neuling. ich habe aber inzwischen das "first cup" tutorial zum laufen gebracht (mit einigen hindernissen: Java EE SDK - First Cup Problem).

da ich ein neugieriger mensch bin und mir der abstraktionsgrad zum lernen etwas zu hoch ist, würde mich nun interessieren wo in der javadb der "user" aus dem tutorial zu finden ist. oder wie sehe ich alle datenbanken die auf dem javadb server laufen - ein davon müsste ja dann vom tutorial kommen?
in netbeans->services->databases(das tutorial ist netbeans basiert) sehe ich nur die "sample" datenbank. also ich würde gerne die tabelle sehen mit allen usern und deren geburtstagen.

zur erläuterung:
innerhalb des tutorials baut man eine web-app, die nach eingabe des geburtstags dieses speichert und den ältesten und jüngsten user anzeigt. dafür hat man die klasse "firstcupuser" (mit @entity) angelegt und abfragen für den ältesten und jüngsten user definiert.


----------



## gman (15. Feb 2010)

Hi,

du kannst dir eine Verbindung zur DB anlegen, die du dann genauso nutzen kannst wie die vorhandene Verbindung zur "sample"-DB. Guck mal in die Eigenschaften der Verbindung, dort siehst du was eingerichtet werden muss.
Du brauchst den Namen der Datenbank die deine "firstcupuser"-Tabelle enthält und den Benutzernamen und das Passwort. Sollte doch eigentlich in dem Tutorial irgendwo drinstehen, hab jetzt nicht reingeguckt.


----------



## dermoritz (17. Feb 2010)

danke, dass sich einer erbarmt 

genau das ist aber das problem: es wurde nirgends eine db angelegt. auch ein login und passwort wurde nie vergeben(als user nimm er glaube "app")! und in dieser sample-db gibt es keine user-tabelle, das muss irgend ein seperates beispiel sein.

inzwischen hab ich etwas mit den tools unter javaDB/bin gespielt. Also ich hab nen server gestartet und eine db angelegt, auch ohne login und pw (wenn man den server startet kann man übrigens keine verbindung in netbeans mit der db aufbauen - anderer server??).
mir fehlt aber ein tool mit dem ich den db-server administrieren kann - also sehen welche db's drauf laufen und login und pw vergeben. in eclipse kann ich deshalb gar keine verbindung aufbauen - das verlangt login und pw.
also insgesamt tappe ich etwas im dunkeln - damals mit mysql gab es dank phpmyadmin nicht solche probleme.


----------



## gman (17. Feb 2010)

Um zu sehen welche Datenbanken in deiner JavaDB-Installation angelegt wurden, kannst du
einfach unter: 

Services->Databases->JavaDB->(Rechtsklick->Properties) 

gucken. Dort steht dann das Verzeichnis unter dem die DBs gespeichert werden (.netbeans-derby).
In dem Verzeichnis befindet sich für jede angelegte Datenbank ein eigener Ordner.
Username und Password legst du beim Erstellen einer Datenbank an. Was genau meinst du
denn mit:



> wenn man den server startet kann man übrigens keine verbindung in netbeans mit der db aufbauen - anderer server??



Eine richtige Benutzerverwaltung wirst du bei JavaDB, soweit ich weiss, nicht finden da
JavaDB einfach nicht dafür ausgelegt ist.

PS: In dem Tutorial hast du doch sicherlich eine persistence.xml angelegt, wenn du JPA nutzt.
Darin müssten ja auch die gesuchten Daten stehen, damit sich die Anwendung anmelden kann.


----------



## dermoritz (18. Feb 2010)

vielen dank!

genau diese infos hab ich gesucht. aber die db die zu meiner "firstcup"-anwendung gehört find ich trotzdem nicht?! in dem \.netbeans-derby  -Ordner hab ich genau die db gefunden die mir auch in netbeans angezeigt wird: "sample" und einen ordner(mit db struktur): "sun-appserv-samples" - diese db wird mir nicht in netbeans angezeigt.

in der persistence.xml steht nicht viel: bis au den namen der "persistence-unit": "firstcupPU" sieht alles nach standard aus (diese datei wurde bei irgendeinem schritt generiert). aber wo finde ich nun die db dazu? sie müsste genau eine tabelle haben "user" und für jeden user ein geburtstag speichern.

und dann zu deiner frage  bzw. zu meiner missverständlich formulierten frage: falls ich in einer konsole einen derby server starte und dann in netbeans auf "connect" bei "sample"-db klicke kommt plötzlich ein login prompt.

was ich zu dem auch nicht verstehe, dass ich aus eclipse raus immer ein login und passwort brauche um mich mit einer db zu verbinden - aber ich hab ja nirgends eins angegeben?!


----------

